# FREE Reptile Software for ya P.C



## sussex_beadeds (Apr 19, 2008)

hi I'm using this free reptile software by Metzcal takes bit of getting you head round but it is excellent dose anyone Else use it I'm trying to find out nutrition vales of locust , crickets and meal worms so i can add them in to the husbandry sheet 

also it will help you keep track of everything from vet appointments to treatments to water changes Viv washout and breading and laying including incubation times it really is good just very hard to get your head round and you wont do it unless you read the PDF files 

if you want to get it and not sure how to use it i will try to help with any problems you may have JUST PM ME

TO GET THE SOFTWARE FREE CLICK HERE


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

looks interesting, i have used tortoise diary software in thbut still record my data in a notebook for my other reps. will deffinatley have a bash at it though. cheers for that.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I tried using this last year, couldn't get my head around it...I'm gonna have another go with it and see what happens


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Im using that. Its awesome bit of software tbh if i did something like that i would charge. 

I thought it was really easy to use.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

wha do i have to click on to download it ??


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Moved to the General Herp Chat section


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

how do i download it ??


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> how do i download it ??


Click Me


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it's a decent bit of software, I just haven't figured out how to assign tubs in a racking system to individual snakes.

Seems a bit over-complicated on that aspect.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks cool, but its taking me ages to download cos this sh**y internet is playing dead again!!!

:bash:


----------



## FallenAngels (Dec 15, 2009)

i tried it and couldn't get my head round it either been searching for something a bit easier to use . there is one that isn't out yet that i have seen on the internet if i hear anything else about it will let people now about it...

metzcal is good but would suit someone who was maybe running a pet shop /reptile shop . i just couldn't assign any of my animals into the cages tried for hours !!!!! and eventually gave up with it 

on the other hand still trying to come up with something on my computer for my reptiles have had a look at some of the the record sheets that others have put up but still can't find one that am looking for lol

AM A HARD GIRL TO PLEASE LOL


----------



## FallenAngels (Dec 15, 2009)

*Found another one*

hey found this one this morning .... there is a pro one that costs but this one is free and the lyte version 
VyperSoft: Home of Vyper Reptile Pro Husbandry Software


works brilliant but i have only been using it for 1 day


----------

